# I never drive my car



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

So I was laughing the other day, I have an 04 with 6200 miles...And on top of that I drive this car like a grandma...Am I the only one?


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes.


I got my '06 on 12/14/06 and have 2200 miles and counting. Love every second of it....:cool


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I've had mine for 18 months and have 26000 miles. I drive it like I stole it too. Good thing is only problems I've had are with the passenger seat motor going out, under warranty so no big deal. Come on, enjoy that thing. A great car is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, I too never drive my car... You know what ? Let's get together sometime and not Drive...:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*You're not the only owner on here that doesn't beat their car. Although I don't drive like Grandma, I don't beat my car nor do I drive it like I am on a race track.
I have never beat any car I have ever owned and the maintenance bills on them reflected that.

Go through the threads here and read some of the stories of drivers "getting on it," and destroying it. Some post pics of their escapades. I dunno about you, but 30k to me is a hell of a lot of money and all it takes is one peel out or reckless (whether you meant to or not) act to destroy it.

NO WAY am I condemning guys who want to beat the hell out of them. What they do with them and how they drive them is their own business. I'm the last guy that would pass judgment. If they want to drive that way... GO FOR IT. I choose not to. 

A misconception of this car IMO is that because it has 400HP and can clean the clocks of most cars out there, you can drive it like a pro-stock race car, and have a false sense of security that it is meant to beat the hell out of. It's not a race car. If it were, the internal workings would be set up for it, and a price tag for it would reflect it. The more you abuse it the more you set yourself up for repairs, etc. I choose to drive sensible and have fun with it without beating the hell out of it. I don't have to advertise to others what this car can do, they know.

Maybe my age reflects this, or maybe the stories, pictures, and deaths I have read attributed to drivers who made a mistake at the wrong time driving it like they stole it forms my reasons not to drive it that way, I dunno. 

I do know if you treat a car right, the car will treat you right. You don't have to drive the car like Don Garlits to have a blast with it.

Drive sensible, the next life you save may be your own.*


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You need to drive the car!!! Actually over time by not driving the car, you will encounter more repairs. It is worse to let it sit as opposed to at least taking it out for a drive ( a good 100 miles) on sundays when the weather is good. I don't drive mine to work, but do get the car out regularly.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I bought in early November and have only 515 miles on it. It is tucked away in the heated garage. It won't see the light of day until probably April or May once the roads are clean and clear. Too much salt and cinders on the road.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Mine will run out of warrenty today as I pass 36K on may way to Chesterton In. Other than water problems in the right side rocker panel I have had no problems to speak of. I enjoy driving it every day. Now that gas is $2.19 for premium I like it even better. 
Like others have said, at least run it until it gets warmed up all the way to keep the seals in good condition and drive out any moisture. 
It is your car and you should enjoy it the way you want to.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I have had mine for not quite a year and have logged right at 26,000 miles... I don't drive it that hard either, but it has been a maintenance hog. It seems like if there's a TSB out there, I have experienced it. When it's working right though, it's AWESOME!


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Got 2825 miles on mine had it for 2 years this past Monday and it had 209 miles on it when it bought it.

yellowjacket


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I also drive my car very gently. I like to drive/ride fast (on open highways), but not hard. I really enjoy driving my M6, but always take my time shifting, and have never abused it in any way. Just passed 500 miles the other day, but will continue driving it in the same fashion. Maybe I'll get 'on it' some time, just to make sure the engine is 'exercised', but as it was said, the beauty of 400 HP/TQ is you can go plenty quick/fast without having to abuse the engine, and THAT's the reason I like powerful bikes/cars, not to beat the crap out of them, and put myself/others in danger at the same time. But yes, I'm an old fart (45), without the need/desire of such stupidity:lol:. Later gang.
JC


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I bought mine in July, 06. Have about 1070 miles on it now. Never 
seen rain. I drive it once or twice a week for 'fun'. I don't drive it
hard, but i do get on it at least once while I've got her out (just can't
resist!). No strut leaks thank God (Jan/06 build). Just an oil change at
500 miles. Put a volant CAI on her the first month, but nothing else so 
far. I'll probably swap all the fluids to synthetic for my next "mod" including
bleeding and flushing the brakes. I love her whether I'm driving her or
just looking at her parked in the garage. Don't get me wrong, I would drive her everyday if I had to (and love it!)...But I don't (have to, that is!). :
cheers :lol:


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

May as well drive it - it's depreciating anyway.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm kind of like you, but not quite. 6500 miles on my '05, and just had my one year anniversary.

That said, I've got a '97 Ford F-150 I bought brand new, and it has 35K miles. I drive it less than 3K/yr. not by design, but just because I don't drive it unless I need a truck.

My Goat gets out at least once a week, and probably most weekends. My weekday commute is ~70 miles round trip, so it's a good outing for it.

I'm over 50, and drive conservatively most of the time, but I love to open it up as well; there's a road near where I live, very straight, and very underused.

It's your car- - drive it as you please.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Uh...people, using the expression 'drive it like you stole it' wasn't intended to conjure up images of me powersliding downtown taking out women, children and cripples. I merely was pointing out the fact the car was engineered with 400 lbs of torque and it's not going to break if you use them. I think everyone (outside of idiots that their post's speak for themselves) understands this car isn't a track car. Hell, I don't even take mine to the track, but that doesn't mean I don't get up to the speed limit lickitysplit (and maybe even a little higher once in a blue moon). Hell, I've got more miles on my car than anyone that has posted _*here*_ in this thread so far and have never gotten a ticket (in the bay area california at that) or had any engine/drivetrain issues to date. My car goes to my mech. regularly for oil changes and full inspections, not to mention me checking the oil every fillup and doing my own once overs. This car is built to last, and its built to drive. Park it if you want to, but don't park it 'cause you think it's going to break if you drive it once in a while. 

You want to baby it, that's fine, nothing wrong with that. I know this is an older crowd on this forum, but don't turd in the punch bowl and scare everyone from driving there car.:cheers


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Im the original poster,

I am 26 so I am surprised I am not out peeling out and going through tires evry 6 months....I agree with one of the first posters...I almost died in a car accident when I was a young boy, I remember the blood and horrible noises...

I think if anything this car kicks ass when you are on an open highway or on on ramp. This is a second car for me as I have a Trailblazer as my Daily Driver...has 4x4 so it helps in the climate here in the midwest.

I live in a snow climate so I'll be damned if I get this thing out in the ice and snow...

If this were my primary car it would already have 80000 miles on it. I am in sales so this would not make a sensible company car hahahaha


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Now don't get me wrong. I've peeled out maybe 3 times and it was all on my old tires right before I put my new ones on. Peeling out and burnouts are not what this car was made for. My rule of thumb is, as long as I can keep the rubber on the road, you can get into it. Yeah, I have a little bit of slip even with my 265 bfg ta kd's in back, but I feather it back down to where it grips.

I'm really starting to think when I say _*driving*_ this car you guys think I mean Dukes of Hazard type driving.:rofl:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I have owned my 04 for about a year now. I bought it with 6k miles. In the first 2000 miles I burnt off the original tires. Its now got 27k on it and every mile has been pure driving exitement.:cheers :cheers


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

If I could, I would put one of these cars away for laterarty: 
Right now it's too much fun driving it everywhere. I took it easy during break in, I still do, but I open it up once and a while also. Friday night I got on her pretty good testing the Diablo tune, still didn't crack 5000rpm. No matter what you do with your car is cool, just don't let it sit for years with out proper care. I'd rather see a car flogged to death and die in "battle" than fade away as a mouse nest, dry rotting to dust. 
"Nice VIN plate on that pile..."


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I bought my 06 in Jan of 06................it has just over 900 miles to date
its an early 06 so the best of both worlds(plug is there for the JHP gauges,no strut leaks)its never been driven in rain, been smoked in or even had a backseat passenger
Whoever said that not driving them causes problems is wrong I owned an 87 Grand National that had 12000 original miles when I sold it in 1999,the car was showroom new with zero problems ever(believe it or not it still had the new car smell after 12 years)
I was able to get top dollar for the car because it was 100% stock right down to the original tires


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

2006 (Sept 05 build date) M6/BOM/17", purchased Jan 2006, 5483 miles.

I have a 2nd car for the winter and crappy weather. Will be taking it to Darlington, Talladega, and Indianapolis this year (from PA) so I'm sure I'll put more mileage on it this year than last.

I'd love to take a couple of laps around Talladega in this car.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

I wish I had 6k miles on my '04 still! I was doing great for a long time and kept the miles down until I discovered that the Goat is a good long-distance driver. I never got tired because the seats are so comfy! I've done three trips to Texas, and one So Carolina-Las Angeles-Vegas-So Carolina trip and the next thing you know I have 33,000 miles. I'll be driving back to SC from Virginia this week also. 
BTW, I saw a sharp '05 Yellowjacket on Langley AFB.
I would like to think that I've taken very good care of my GTO, but I certainly have on more than one occasion seen exactly what it's capable of. Take my avatar for example... 
I logged in my '68 Camaro- and I kid you not- 322,000 miles on one engine! I like to drive. But if I was in your situation with so few miles, and if it was financially possible, I'd buy a different daily driver and keep the miles low on that Goat for as long as I could. Who knows what could happen in one or two decades from now with the value of the car?


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Bought mine in December and have put on a total of....*

45 miles on the car. I am not planning on driving this car until springtime OR the 2008 Vette/Challenger come out. My car and MY choice!:cheers


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I have an 04, bought it new in July of 04, only have 5900 miles on it. It never sees rain or snow, stays in the garage during the winter. 

As far as babying it or abusing it, here is my 2 cents;
I feel one of the most important protective measures you can do for any car is when you first start it, do not put in gear instantly, let the oil get to all the internal moving parts before you put it in gear (30 to 60 seconds). Then in cold weather, let the internal temp rise a bit before you put it in gear (1 to 2 minutes warm up). I put my cars in neutral and then roll them car out of the garage so I don't pump exhaust fumes into my house while I'm letting it warm up. 

Then change the oil frequently using synthetic and a high quality oil filter, (there are a lot of crappy oil filter manufacturers out there such as Fram). Then before you get on it, make sure your temp gauge is at least 180 degrees. It's all about having the engine at optimal temp before you put the heavy loads on it.

I do get on it once in awhile, thats one of the reasons I bought it, to enjoy the power, however I never go above 5200 RPMs and as I said, the engine is always warmed up and the oil is changed very frequently.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

*I drive mine.... just not far!!*

I got mine in july (2006) and have 2500.... what can I saw I live close to work!arty:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

242379 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> I got my '06 on 12/14/06 and have 2200 miles and counting. Love every second of it....:cool


2400 miles and I can walk to work:seeya:


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*Huh?*

If people want to baby the car, then that's their call, but why would you spend $30,000+ on a car and then drive it so rarely? It's losing value every day even if you don't drive it [albeit less than if you did], so why not enjoy it? 

I mean, if I went out and bought a $5,000 plasma TV, then went around talking about how I only watched it 3 hours in the last year, wouldn't I look kind of silly?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> If people want to baby the car, then that's their call, but why would you spend $30,000+ on a car and then drive it so rarely? It's losing value every day even if you don't drive it [albeit less than if you did], so why not enjoy it?
> 
> I mean, if I went out and bought a $5,000 plasma TV, then went around talking about how I only watched it 3 hours in the last year, wouldn't I look kind of silly?


*Define rarely..... if rarely is once a month, I wouldn't buy one for that either. Everyone's rarely is different.

A 30K car is a much bigger purchase than a 5K plasma. You don't have to worry about some idiot driving in your LR and smashing it or some moron opening their car door into it scratching the plastic screen. The maintenance on it is far cheaper than a 30k car as well. 

Also you don't have to worry that the last game you watched on your TV was the last one. Every time you take your car out, there's a chance it may not make it back alive. LOL Read some posts on here of guys losing their cars to drivers depicted in the pet peeve thread.

Cars are a much bigger investment (if you want to call it that) than a TV. Guys and cars are like girls and shoes.

I don't know anyone who washes and waxes their TV, and I don't know anyone who doesn't wash and wax their car at least on occasion.

I agree on enjoying it.. If a guy likes to look at it and polish it on occasion, you can correlate that to watching a TV. 

Rarely.... to a guy that drives his car 4K a month compared to my 1k, I am rare. If you ask my wife, I am a rarity anyway. :willy: :willy: *


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

We bought ours in July 2004 it is now at 19000. We drive it the way it was meant to be driven. The third set of tires should prove that.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

2005 Black A4 purchased new in Jan 06 as a leftover model. Currently 8600 miles. I would say its probably the lowest mileage daily driven 05 in town. I work 6 miles from home round trip and I am always at work to pay for the darn thing :lol: I just cant seem to put miles on it I wash it more than I drive it oh and she lives out doors no garage and looks factory new.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

Purchased 10/04. Just turned 6000 miles. I drive it in the rain. I got caught out in an ice storm a couple of weeks ago and it almost got ugly. This is not a good car in the ice.

I have a company car, so it is only driven on the weekends.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*Let me try this again...*

Ok, maybe I didn't word it right the first time. Let's use the above example. If you have owned a 2004 GTO, and have 6,000 miles on it, here's how it would break down :

Value at purchase : $32,000
Value as an '04 with 6k miles : $20,000

Granted, it's not the owner's fault that the '04s took a huge hit thanks to the LS2. Still, it's depreciated $12,000 and has been driven 6,000 miles. So it has cost $2 per mile for depreciation only to drive that car. That's astronomical.

The majority of your depreciation is due to model year - you're going to lose money regardless - why not take it out of the garage and do what God intended with it? I just don't understand letting it sit there....


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> Ok, maybe I didn't word it right the first time. Let's use the above example. If you have owned a 2004 GTO, and have 6,000 miles on it, here's how it would break down :
> 
> Value at purchase : $32,000
> Value as an '04 with 6k miles : $20,000
> ...


This is hard for me to explain, but I'll try. This is the third car that I have babied like this. I love the fact that it has never seen rain or snow. The under carriage, engine bay, etc. are as clean as the rest of the car. I enjoy keeping it pristine as much as I enjoy driving it. I receive many comments on its cleanliness. Even though I have only 5900 miles on it, I do not feel bad that I am not driving the snot out of it. I bought this car for the long haul, however, the day may come where I trade it in for something like a Z06, who knows. In the mean time, it brings me personal satisfaction that it is so ridiculously clean and well taken care of. I did this same to a Vette and sold it for what I paid for it after four years of owning it. I don’t know if I will ever recoup most of the costs on my GTO, but I don’t care, I love keeping it mint. And that in itself is my enjoyment as opposed to slogging it through the snow and rain, otherwise I feel like it would be just another car on the road. However, when I look at mine and see the wheel wells aren’t full of crud, it makes me smile. As they say; different strokes for different folks.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

DAH GTO said:


> This is hard for me to explain, but I'll try. This is the third car that I have babied like this. I love the fact that it has never seen rain or snow. The under carriage, engine bay, etc. are as clean as the rest of the car. I enjoy keeping it pristine as much as I enjoy driving it. I receive many comments on its cleanliness. Even though I have only 5900 miles on it, I do not feel bad that I am not driving the snot out of it. I bought this car for the long haul, however, the day may come where I trade it in for something like a Z06, who knows. In the mean time, it brings me personal satisfaction that it is so ridiculously clean and well taken care of. I did this same to a Vette and sold it for what I paid for it after four years of owning it. I don’t know if I will ever recoup most of the costs on my GTO, but I don’t care, I love keeping it mint. And that in itself is my enjoyment as opposed to slogging it through the snow and rain, otherwise I feel like it would be just another car on the road. However, when I look at mine and see the wheel wells aren’t full of crud, it makes me smile. As they say; different strokes for different folks.


:agree My thoughts exactly!


----------



## hdisandman (Oct 13, 2006)

*low miles/whatever*

Nothing wrong with low miles, point is have FUN. I've had a dozen+ Harleys in past 15 years and sold most for over what I paid, but sure dont expect that from anything with 4 wheels. My 04 GTO has 6500 miles only and other than batteries going dead it sure is fun!...not many cars are like a mini vacation ever time you drive them, the GTO is like that for me, just like a Harley ride on a sunny 80 degree summer day....enjoy I'd like another so I can have 2 with low miles!


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Keep it up*

I love the fact there are so many low mile cars, great buying market in the future.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine hasn't been started since December 29th. I changed the oil at 1K miles and put her away for the winter. I'm with DAH GTO on keeping the car spotless. I explain it to people this way: My `03 Grand Prix is my car while the GTO is my hobby. The hobby just happens to be a car. Also, when you've worked on as many old rusty cars as I have you truly appreciate an undercarriage that clean and rust free.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

DAH GTO said:


> This is hard for me to explain, but I'll try. This is the third car that I have babied like this. I love the fact that it has never seen rain or snow. The under carriage, engine bay, etc. are as clean as the rest of the car. I enjoy keeping it pristine as much as I enjoy driving it. I receive many comments on its cleanliness. Even though I have only 5900 miles on it, I do not feel bad that I am not driving the snot out of it. I bought this car for the long haul, however, the day may come where I trade it in for something like a Z06, who knows. In the mean time, it brings me personal satisfaction that it is so ridiculously clean and well taken care of. I did this same to a Vette and sold it for what I paid for it after four years of owning it. I don’t know if I will ever recoup most of the costs on my GTO, but I don’t care, I love keeping it mint. And that in itself is my enjoyment as opposed to slogging it through the snow and rain, otherwise I feel like it would be just another car on the road. However, when I look at mine and see the wheel wells aren’t full of crud, it makes me smile. As they say; different strokes for different folks.


Well explained... makes sense to me. I'm a cost analyst for a living, it's hard to see past the numbers sometimes :cool


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> Well explained... makes sense to me. I'm a cost analyst for a living, it's hard to see past the numbers sometimes :cool


No problem.

Lets face it, most car purchases aren't about numbers, at least for me, I buy cars for the enjoyment factor. Some friends have told me how much more money I would have if I invested the 30 grand in a mutual fund. I agree, but I don't enjoy looking at my mutual fund performance sheet. I do enjoy driving and looking at my GTO performance stats.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

DAH GTO said:


> This is hard for me to explain, but I'll try. This is the third car that I have babied like this. I love the fact that it has never seen rain or snow. The under carriage, engine bay, etc. are as clean as the rest of the car. I enjoy keeping it pristine as much as I enjoy driving it. I receive many comments on its cleanliness. Even though I have only 5900 miles on it, I do not feel bad that I am not driving the snot out of it. I bought this car for the long haul, however, the day may come where I trade it in for something like a Z06, who knows. In the mean time, it brings me personal satisfaction that it is so ridiculously clean and well taken care of. I did this same to a Vette and sold it for what I paid for it after four years of owning it. I don’t know if I will ever recoup most of the costs on my GTO, but I don’t care, I love keeping it mint. And that in itself is my enjoyment as opposed to slogging it through the snow and rain, otherwise I feel like it would be just another car on the road. However, when I look at mine and see the wheel wells aren’t full of crud, it makes me smile. As they say; different strokes for different folks.


Hey, you could be my long lost twin brother:lol: :agree. Couldn't have said it better brother.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

tanktronic said:


> Ok, maybe I didn't word it right the first time. Let's use the above example. If you have owned a 2004 GTO, and have 6,000 miles on it, here's how it would break down :
> 
> Value at purchase : $32,000
> Value as an '04 with 6k miles : $20,000
> ...



I understand your point completely. However, the GTO is leased, so in Oct. I turn it in and owe nothing. It got me out of an upside down car payment and I got a great deal because word of the LS2 was out when I bought it.

Secondly, I have a company car that I drive all week. No gas cost, no insurance. I would be a fool not to take advantage of that. So, the GTO sits in the garage. My wife and I have 2 seadoos we use in the summer and pull with her SUV, so some weekends it does not get driven at all.

Third, $20000 is high, I think it is worth more like $18000 right now, but does not matter to me as I will turn it in at the end of the lease.

Finally, for what I am paying per month, the GTO is a steal. I don't really care what depreciation is, as I do not purchase cars as an asset, but for the enjoyment factor, and it has provided 6000 miles of true enjoyment.

When I get rid of the GTO in Oct., someone will get great car and I will probably lease a new Corvette.

Your point was well stated and I took no offense to it at all. :cheers


----------



## Octomonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm jealous of all you guys, no matter how much or little you drive your GTOs. I haven't bought mine yet...still have a few months. (April or May) I know when I get mine, I'll sure enjoy it. Most likely it will get about 12,000/yr. That's typically what I would put on my previous cars. I can't wait!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Although I don't drive my car a lot, and I posted earlier in this thread on this, I think this spring/summer it will get a lot more use. 

As far as these cars kept low miles for an investment, not sure that's going to work out for folks. Certainly, low mileage, extremely clean cars will always be worth a premium. 

My concern is that with the upcoming Camaro/Challenger and other muscle cars, the GTO, which never could generate many sales with little competition othe than the Mustang is not going to fare well against these other cars on the used market. 

My other concern is gas prices. If gas prices go out of control again, all these muscle cars will take a hit. Even the Challenger which I think is one hell of a nice design will have a very limited market. 

As I said before, the main thing is to enjoy the car. If that means washing and waxing it, and then parking it then great. Enjoyment doesnt' always mean just racking up the miles.


----------



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have an '06 that I bought new January of last year. I also enjoy keeping my car in pristine condition as much as I like driving it. I have so many coats of Zaino on it that it is ridiculous. I barely drive it because it has to be absolutely perfect outside. People think I am crazy because I never drive it but like others have said, I enjoy going out to the garage and looking at the GTO knowing that it is in perfect condition. Some people just don't understand that. I think I am a little OCD about my cars! The thing that makes me so paranoid about this car in particular is because it is my first brand new car. All of my previous weekend cars were bought used but were in almost mint condition. I always told myself that one day I would buy a brand new car that I knew was absolutely perfect and keep it that way. So that is half the fun for me. 

However, the wierd thing is once something happens to it like a dent or scrape (hopefully that day will never come) then I won't be so OCD about it.

Like someone said before, some people get their kicks in completely different ways.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Ya know, with the Camaro, and Challenger coming out... And with the retro Mustangs, and the Chargers, Shelbys..and the GTO's..... 

It may be a good thing for GTO owners who will want a new one but there isn't one, or those who want one but didn't like the styling...Think of this... The GTO was the first muscle reintroduced, then the stang with the retro look...etc...After the GTO comes out, follows the Charger, etc... So people who liked muscles way back when will see 5 different muscles on the road.. It could get their juices flowing again. The only one that went out of production again was the GTO. IF.... GM sees a renewed interest by seeing sales of all of the above, it may get them to think about the GTO being brought back again with a more aggressive look. Not necessarily retro on the outside, but more aggressive looking.

As the time draws closer to production of the Challenger and Camaro, the hype will intensify, and if sales go well, maybe, just maybe, the designers will come out with a new GTO on the Zeta platform. 

If they do I'd love to see a judge  *


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

If you truly had OCD, your car would have faults that are driving you crazy right now, trust me I know:lol:


----------



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

242379 said:


> If you truly had OCD, your car would have faults that are driving you crazy right now, trust me I know:lol:


Oh I do have OCD because the paint on this car from the factory is horrible. But, I looked and looked for a spice red until I found one with the least amount of paint problems. If you want a GTO, you pretty much have to be able to handle the horrible paint from the factory!!!


----------



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

This is how bad I am. Most '06 GTO's I have looked at had slight creases in the passenger side rear quarter panels. Kind of looked like a very small dent. These came from the factory like that. Not many people could even see it. But I noticed it and it bothered me enough to have it PDR'd so that the side of the car would be mirror smooth when looking at it!!


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, I'm another member of the OCD club.arty:

And talking about paint, I was in shock when I washed my car for the first time (silver here). First, I was baffled by these 'stains' in the paint, like it was washed out or something. Very weird. They're on the driver's side, right behind the door, and the larger one on the rear fender. 
THen I found A TON of black dots.... EVERYWHERE! What the hell are those? And finally several nicks that it's impossible for them to have happened on the road, since they're on the roof and trunk lid mostly. 
I also learned to overlook these problems, since I don't see any way I could make them better short of repainting the whole car, which I won't do. SInce this car is more of a 'beast', if you will, it's part of its character.

One other thing that surprised me is when I rode in wet roads for the first time... with my wife as a passenger. I heard all this racket from road debris hitting the wheelwells like if there was no interior at all. My wife said 'WTF is all that noise? Geez.' I was laughing, remembering I didn't see any plastic inner fenders on this car, and that's probably why. Along with no interior insulation whatsoever as well. Again, nature of the beast. For some reason, this would have been intolerable on my SC430, for instance, but somehow doesn't bother me that much on this car. THis car is all about rawness, so guess won't be as picky with it, but still like to have it in as immaculate shape as possible, like all my toys. I enjoy working on them as much as driving/riding them. It's like a therapy. The kind of therapy I need when it's raining, and I can't ride or drive anyway. Later gang.
JC


----------



## JTW715 (Jun 27, 2006)

You are weird.  I drive all my cars like I stole them, and I am pushing 40. Oh, and I have NEVER had a ticket (once actually, but it was tossed).


----------

